# Official Sony Ericsson Thread :-



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

Sorry  .I thought already we have a thread like this,but not-so this one.

*This is a thread to discuss any and every thing related to Sony Ericsson mobile phones.*

also,do share what useful java games/utilities you got with Link 

Happy SE moments


----------



## girish.g (May 29, 2008)

pc world mag also had k810 as the best camera phone.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

The k790 came out 2 years ago...and make no mistake..it did not jump o the top at the first release...there were many bugs which wer however sentenced to in lessthan 5 months..the k750 was a bestseller.the best 2 mp phone ver made...the same cam module was used in the w800 and the w810...
then came the age of the 3.2 mp phones..sony excelled in that too..coming up with flying results in the k790/k810 category..


even now the 3.2 mp phones by SE..namely the w890,w760 have the best cams in the business..

then came the 5 mp market..SE lost some ground here owing to the fact that the n95 had tbeen there for a long period of time...the first n95 was a disaster..with the phone lagging,crashing,had battery problems,build quality problems,etc etc...but the year had taught nokia and then they cam out blasting with the n95 8 gb version and the n82..SE however for some reason delayed their 5 mp flagship..and finally released the k850...its imperible thatthe first version had many bugs..and the mobile review sites..well..went forward and tested the beta software..

the beta firmware has alaways been a case of inefficiency on part of SE..whn the final release has brought in rich dividends..the beta firmware has always brought itslef down..as a result..worse reviews and fall in SE's market share...but times have changed and SE has released better and more stable firmware...the pic quality has improved drastically..the K850 uses the IMX-2020 cam sensor whih is one of the best in its class..and has immense power to counter any situation..


@praka-speed does not depend on processing power alone...SE does not need a heavily powered processor coz its a feature phone..and they hardly make use of much of the processing power left..and the phones are coded in such a way that maximum utilization of raw processing power is done...
the symbian UIQ phones by SE have more ram and also run on high end processors..pertains to the needs of the user.

K810 cpu and k850 cpu are similar - 208 Mhz
N series use 3xx Mhz

its just that K810 software (A100 platform) is more stable than the new K850 software (A200 platform), which is still under development.

N series sometimes slow down because they use symbian OS (sometimes heavier than Java) 

@praka-cool thread..hope those nokia guys dont cum spamming here as well..


----------



## krazzy (May 29, 2008)

praka why did you give away your W810i? It is a good phone. The best in that price range in fact.


----------



## nikhilpai (May 29, 2008)

Sorry to barge in & spoil the SE fanboys' party. 

But I cudn't resist sharing this news item which shows that LG scraped past Sony Ericsson to become the fourth largest handset vendor behind Motorola as per the units shipped in the first quarter this year. The top selling vendor is of course Nokia with Samsung a distant second.

Full article: *cellpassion.mobi/2008/05/29/motoro...-ericsson-in-global-handset-market-share.aspx


----------



## debsuvra (May 29, 2008)

^^^ Oh I simply do not care about what the sales number says. I love my SE and that's enough. 

BTW can I ask a somewhat noobish question ? I have a SE W700i and when I put it to charge it never shows "Charge Complete" or "Battery Full" or something like that. I have seen that the battery indicator is full and showing 100% but aren't there any notifications about the battery being full ?


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

krazzy said:


> praka why did you give away your W810i? It is a good phone. The best in that price range in fact.


'coz I want a better camera fone.atleast 3MP.  .and I finalized on K810i
W810i aint that bad it got 2MP cam though although it is a walkman fone.

What I am confused as like many others is , K790i or K810i -obviously K810i is what I favour.but K790i-they got EDGE  .


I want to know how is the speaker sound of K810i?Is it a disaster?

______ ____ ____ ___
guys,Which UIQ fone comes with a 3 MP cam?
*www.uiq.com/sonyericsson_p1.html
I saw P1i .but touch screen and stylus...how is this phone?
Is there any real benefit If I buy a UIQ fone? 

also,this camera spec with zoom 3x in mobiles like P1i and 16x in K810i and all,is it real ?or some software way?


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

how to increase sound of w810i ?


----------



## Third Eye (May 29, 2008)

The only drawback of K810i is that it lacks EDGE.


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

^hmm..yeah.but when 3G becomes the norm..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Sorry to barge in & spoil the SE fanboys' party.
> 
> But I cudn't resist sharing this news item which shows that LG scraped past Sony Ericsson to become the fourth largest handset vendor behind Motorola as per the units shipped in the first quarter this year. The top selling vendor is of course Nokia with Samsung a distant second.
> 
> Full article: *cellpassion.mobi/2008/05/29/motoro...-ericsson-in-global-handset-market-share.aspx



sorry to spoil ur party..but its only for the 1st quarter...overall its still the 4th largest.. 

SE was formed in 2001..LG has been in the market since 1995...well...and SE's spec folio for this year is by far the best..

4-5 mp phones
1-8 mp phone 
6-walkmans with one full touchscreen and uiq..


----------



## dtox (May 29, 2008)

Any news on w980 release date?? or its cost?



krates said:


> how to increase sound of w810i ?



here u go.. i posted this a while back..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-56679.html



nikeel said:


> Sorry to barge in & spoil the SE fanboys' party.
> 
> But I cudn't resist sharing this news item which shows that LG scraped past Sony Ericsson to become the fourth largest handset vendor behind Motorola as per the units shipped in the first quarter this year. The top selling vendor is of course Nokia with Samsung a distant second.
> 
> Full article: *cellpassion.mobi/2008/05/29/motoro...-ericsson-in-global-handset-market-share.aspx



yeah.. the sales did drop drastically last year.. the reason being SE couldnt manage to deliver a phone like w810i.. it had record sales in 2006 and no phone of SE was that famous last yr..


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

which SE phone is 8 MP ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

^^coming soon..


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

tell me- If I opt for P1i for UIQ ,Is it it's camera a let down?Is it the same camera used in K810i?also autofocus and zoom?it got only 3x ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

nopes..P1i cam is as good as it gets..u will miss the xenon flash tho...nice phone with sum really gud features...also has 128 mb ram was balzing fast applications..u can also incorporate walkman 3 psp menu in it..


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

^no!it disappoints with camera.it is not cybershot.  what is the use with simply saying 3.2MP while K750i will take much better pics than P1i.
yeah,I know ,it is definitely for a business phone 

Ek aur kaaran K810i pe stick karne ka!


----------



## ico (May 29, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Ek aur kaaran K810i pe stick karne ka!


Well, I'll advise you to get K790i instead of K810i....Thats because K790i has EDGE which K810i doesn't have. K810i has 3G which K790i lacks.......And both have the same camera.....


----------



## krazzy (May 29, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^no!it disappoints with camera.it is not cybershot.  what is the use with simply saying 3.2MP while K750i will take much better pics than P1i.
> yeah,I know ,it is definitely for a business phone
> 
> Ek aur kaaran K810i pe stick karne ka!



Dude the camera in K810i and P1i are the same. Cyber-shot is just a brand name and not a guarantee for quality. K750i does not have Cyber-shot branding still produces better quality pics than Cyber-shot branded K550i and it's colour are even better than K850i! Similarly Walkman is also a brand name and a non-Walkman SE phone sounds exactly similar to a Walkman phone.


----------



## Third Eye (May 29, 2008)

Is the green tint problem still there in P1?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

nopes...set right by the new firmware...


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

well,anyways I ordered K810i just now by my dealer.
current rate here in Kochi: Rs10500/- total 
steal of a deal man!for that much money  price drop from last week only!


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

^^^ congrats where is the treat


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

^^ somewhere in mavattaporen or wherever he is from... lol..  lol praka read what i said in tamil... rotflol

yay! sony ericsson thread!!! *jumps in*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2008)

lol .. this is a puny thread.
there are many many SE dedicated amazing and very highly active forums.

Yes and one more thing...

This is proven and tested by us the SE Flashers/Modders/hackers..

Phones that are Cybershot branded have totally different camera software/module where the color rendering is much better and a reduced version of that is used in walkmans.

Best example is the k550/w610. Both have exactly same hardware. K550 takes good pictures the w610i does not, they are really out of color. But when the w610 is given a dose of k550 firmware it takes picture exactly as the k550i


----------



## debsuvra (May 29, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> BTW can I ask a somewhat noobish question ? I have a SE W700i and when I put it to charge it never shows "Charge Complete" or "Battery Full" or something like that. I have seen that the battery indicator is full and showing 100% but aren't there any notifications about the battery being full ?



Can anyone please answer my question here ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

it doesnt..u will see that the battery indicator at the top stops responding and is absolutely green..tht means ur battery is fully charged..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> mavattaporen



its an xtreme abuse if read in malayalam


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

^LOL! well during my college days tamilians spelled "maattu-pula"   
and my name Prakash as  "Pirakash"  

ontopic:
now just chatted with satya bhat(coolpcguy),I am tempted by his describing of P1i 
esp UIQ is there na?
also the pics he took are not that bad for a SE phone?

this cellphone shopping is a confusing and time taking


----------



## coolpcguy (May 29, 2008)

Praka bought the k810i?  
Oh those skeptical on the P1i Camera quality *www.flickr.com/photos/sathyabhat


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

^not yet!I got time till tom evening 
BTW,a brilliant pic taken by K810i?
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2308/2338284280_9763f16988.jpg


----------



## coolpcguy (May 29, 2008)

^^  Sure it was taken from k810i? gimme a link to the original photo? EXIF data missing in this one!


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

^here:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2308/2338284280_9763f16988.jpg


----------



## coolpcguy (May 29, 2008)

^^ That's the link to the image, I want the link location of of the image! ie, head over to where you got that pic right click on the pic and chose "copy link location"


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

praka now your budget is 16k wait for somedays and arrange more and get n82 it will last atleast for two years


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

@satya:
*flickr.com/photos/memorialpower/2338284280/
In the right,you can see "taken with a SE K810i" .ofcourse,there may be photoediting done.even K series cams got good in-mobile photoediting features. 

@krates:no,my budget at max is 12K.while P1i is quoted around 13K(as per the dealer,dont know about gps available or no)  while K810 at 10600 is a very good deal,I feel.your opin?

a que: n00bish one: what is that "i" stands for those k810i?


----------



## coolpcguy (May 29, 2008)

@praka  just wanted to confirm  the P1i's got the same image editing tools


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

but K810i is cybershot means someting better in cam section may be


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

@dominator
what does mavattaporen mean in malayalam?

ontopic, Is there any phone actually WORTH buying now? I mean, ppl are excited about xperia left right and center, and other than that, I dont think sony has a product to really advertise itself with, what do you people say?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2008)

hey praka123

I don't think Sony Ericsson suits you.
First of all You should go for a Linux based phone if any.

Next, take a look at N82. I think its for you. Even N73me, Its got a fantastic camera and symbian OS with lots of features.

I don't know how to compare k810 with N73me Camera. But both may be more or the same.

You should buy a Symbain phone that is more durable and has all qualities of NOKIA phones.

Sony Ericsson K810i is more for the people that not need much functionality like that of symbain stuff.

k810 camera is best for casual instant photography.

As far as the K810 Camera Software goes, its features are


Cybershot Software, Good coloring.
Picture quality, compression selector.
Focus type selector a) Macro b) Infinite c) Auto.
White balance rendering.
Basically software color rendering according to lighting.
Like daylight, cloudy, incandescent, fluorescent.
Scenes
Twilight landscape, Twilight portrait, Landscape, Portrait, beach/snow, Sports.
These scenes set the brightness, contrast and more importantly the camera FPS, to suit the situation best.
Flash.

These are important features. Others are just fancy stuff in the camera.



praka123 said:


> but K810i is cybershot means someting better in cam section may be



yes man. The cybershot software is much better .. telling you again.

*k810a = K810 America
k810c = K810 China
k810i  = K810 International*


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

@akshayy:well,I dont want to "hack" into my cellfones.  .I just want to make calls and receive it + a good camera for my photo streaming.
I have experience with W810i.it is a very good fone pretty much suiting me(but I want a better camera hence ...).
well @*akshay*: what is ur opin about P1i vs K810i esp with camera results?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 29, 2008)

*www.gsmarena.com/android_platform_getting_closer_to_launch_runs_pacman_too-news-513.php

OMG!!luk at this..my next to next phone is an android for sure.if ever it reaches india...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2008)

I never told you anything about hacking.

I just told you features of k810. Read it clearly !
Also i told the the *'i'* means !

I am pretty sure the k810 camera is much better. P1i has a same 3mp camera without the cybershot. That's with it. Software changes only.

hacking, yeah.

Its really easy. Your phone should be CID53 EROM.
Use Jdflasher to change menu icons, customize menu... may be a ubuntu menu pack 
Nothing much except customization for CID53 as of now.

Actually customization is replacing files in the protected part of the phone File System. That's all.

If yours phone is a little old and is CID52 EROM then awesome. Enter patching, elves, fs remapping etc


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

k810i just lacks edge that is bad but overall it is a great phone


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ Agreed
It packs Style also.

It also *Lacks *one thing. Sleekness. . 
106 x 48 x *17* mm 

I swear by phones that are slim. Unfortunately Nokia 5130 was not available that time and w880 was priced 18k.


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

if you can compromise on cam

buy nokia e65

*www.indiagsm.com/viewdetails.php?pid=265&brand=Nokia

2MP CAM  Symbian  edge  3g  *wifi 
*
but it is sluggish just reading the reviews


----------



## girish.g (May 29, 2008)

dude e65 is so out of his budget


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

e65 is priced at 12450 /- i think it is in his budget


----------



## girish.g (May 29, 2008)

sorry i thought i was replying for the 8k thread


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

well,the main thing is I want a 3MP camera fone.and I already tried K810i and K850i .marvels(if u like it or not   )


----------



## krazzy (May 29, 2008)

You can also take a look at Nokia 5610 Xpress Music. It comes under 12k and has a 3.2mpix camera with auto focus and has good music quality. It can also record videos in VGA resolution at 15fps and has a bigger display than K810i. And it has both EDGE and 3G.


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

^^ hey yup buy 5610 xpress music great sound and 3.2 mp cam + 3g + edge


----------



## praka123 (May 29, 2008)

^thanks.wait!I m gonna read the specs of 5610 xpress


----------



## krates (May 30, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85604


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

^well,I finalized K810i now  ,only irritant in mind is P1i,which got UIQ  .
after seeing SE fones,I dont feel like looking at nokia fones. esp I am afraid of looking at N82-it sure is a VFM fone anytime for sure.but budget....anyways I will get a iphone when my sis/bro-in-law return from usa.  (not anytime soon!)


----------



## krazzy (May 30, 2008)

If you want a smartphone why don't you get the N73. You'll get the best of both worlds, the camera of K810i and Symbian OS of P1i.


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2008)

*I am getting K810i today evening !!!*

well,I just booked for K810i fresh stock.today evening 7PM,I will be getting that  .
price: Rs10600/-  .is this a reasonable price?

edit:Also guys,he have stocks for K800i,which is imported as per him.
without warranty,he is asking these K800i for Rs9000/- .
He said many ppl prefer to buy K800i esp gulf returnees  .
give me a clue?what is so special in K800i?Isnt it the same as K810i almost?


----------



## girish.g (May 30, 2008)

congrats dude. i dont think there is any difference other than looks between k800i and k810i


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

*www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/15030/16054/sony-ericsson-gaming-phone-coming.phtml
check this out..


----------



## krates (May 30, 2008)

there is a warranty difference


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2008)

well,there was a catch: for Rs10600/- I got yesterday , SE k810i+*128MB* m2! not 2GB,2GB costs Rs11900/- 

anyways,I will buy a 1/2 GB card later today or tomorrow


----------



## krates (Jun 1, 2008)

i want a rat for the treat 



amd64_man2005 said:


> *www.pocket-lint.co.uk/news/news.phtml/15030/16054/sony-ericsson-gaming-phone-coming.phtml
> check this out..



great !!!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2008)

oh sure!I had dumped few rats on your basement  enjoy!


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2008)

Well guys, G700 and G900 have been released.....(their GSMArena pages say that they're available).....

G700: *www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_g700-2248.php
G900: *www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_g900-2247.php



> *Sony Ericsson G700 and G900*
> 
> Next in-line are two new Symbian UIQ smartphones of conservative looks - the Sony Ericsson G700 and Sony Ericsson G900. The two phones have identical dimensions and feature the same 2.4" 262K-color QVGA TFT touchscreen displays.
> 
> ...


From: *www.gsmarena.com/market_update_htc_diamond_se_g700_and_g900_nokia_n78_and_7310-news-515.php


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2008)

why????after globalization also,India gets latest products very lately


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> why????after globalization also,India gets latest products very lately


arrey yaar ek mahine k andar yahan bhi available hoga......

Well, what are your thoughts on them guys??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW ! the G900 is a dream phone.

Just trying to make enough money now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2008)

W00T just got the k750i remote working


----------



## krazzy (Jun 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> W00T just got the k750i remote working



What remote


----------



## girish.g (Jun 1, 2008)

maybe bluetooth remote


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2008)

girish.g said:


> maybe bluetooth remote


Nope, I guess Infrared remote.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 1, 2008)

n96 for 1200$s..neone??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2008)

Controlling PC with Blutooth remote.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> n96 for 1200$s..neone??


Haha...insanely overpriced......


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,there was a catch: for Rs10600/- I got yesterday , SE k810i+*128MB* m2! not 2GB,2GB costs Rs11900/-
> 
> anyways,I will buy a 1/2 GB card later today or tomorrow



dude you will get a 2gb card free with k810i 

i have a sony ericson flap in which it is clearly mentioned that 2 gb card free with k810i

i tried to capture it's but it is tooo blurred

*www.flickr.com/photos/kushagra/2541732914/

see the last one if you can


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 2, 2008)

guyz wat do u all think about Sony Ericsson W960i?i am planning to upgrade to this from my good old w810i.will there be any significant change in music performance?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^its a great phone..but i think you should wait for the W980..according to gsmarena its music quality is comparable to the ipod...


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont understand, why is the title of this thread is so misleading? Its about praka buying his new phone mostly, what is so official about sony ericsson here


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

^No.it is meant to be a thread discussing latest SE products.  sorry for my posts in the first post.I am editing it now.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 2, 2008)

^ No offence man, just having fun


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

krates said:


> dude you will get a 2gb card free with k810i
> 
> i have a sony ericson flap in which it is clearly mentioned that 2 gb card free with k810i
> 
> ...



bumped go to the shopkeeper and inquire about it


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

^yes.inquired.he says another Rs1200 will cost for 2GB model.(~11900K) .also I cannot now try to replace this set as it is already in use.  Inquired the price at other shops and they all said the same.

*EDIT*:I just called Sony Ericsson call centre.the guy at call centre verified *their exists K810i + 128MB M2 model *which he quoted Rs12400/-  and 2GB model at Rs13800/-   I am like WTF? I told him I brought it for Rs10600/- and the guy said the stocks are sold by different stockists at different prices in areas of India.

Guys,what is the Delhi/Bombay/Madras price of K810i?I just want to clarify 
*
Sony Ericsson :
Call centre: 1800 11 1800 (Toll free)
+91 (011) 39011111 (from mobile phone) *


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2008)

here its 10.8k in kolkata..for the 128mb model..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah..so it is the same  .I put my 1GB M2 and I am a happy person


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 2, 2008)

11.5k in chennai for 128MB M2 one


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 2, 2008)

@praka
if u think u paid less u can always give the xtra money to me
lol


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2008)

coolpcguy said:


> 11.5k in chennai for 128MB M2 one


@sathya:I think this is wrong.ask again!  for 11700K + ,you can for sure get a 2GB model.I asked the dealer.he said that sandisk M2 card bundles with K810i costs exactly Rs1200/-  .that they give us bundled with extra money.

yes.Rs10600/- for 128MB model all over kerala. 
@domih yeah?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

suggest me some good themes,ringtones,wallpapers sites for K810i.
also where to go for java applications?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 4, 2008)

getjar.com
mobile9.com
*www.addictinggames.com/index.html


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 4, 2008)

mobango too is good
*sekgames.go.to/
htltp://www.esato.com/
*www.zedge.net/
*mobilecafe.tk/
*www.mobuniverse.com/


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

already registered at zedge.
thank you both @aravind and @thirdeye 

a n00b que:any antivir needed for K810i and all(java??) 

@*aravind*:any sites for malayalam ringtones and all

...............................
also,I hope to install themes, I should drag the .thm file into themes directory?same with ringtones,wallpapers too? 

and Antivirus


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2008)

You dont need an AV. You can use mp3 ringtones, so take your favorite songs, and use them as tones. You can use Switch and MP3Resizer to cut down the size of mp3s. You should put the themes in the themes directory. Ringtones go to the sound folder. Wallpapers to picture.

As for antivirus... first make a virus, then antivirus


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah ,thx for the info.btw ,look at this thread reg java phones:

*www.topsony.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5509


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 4, 2008)

Use MP3 ringtone converter to generate ringtones from ur fav mp3. Btw i dun like most mallu songs[especially new ones...only some clasical. Mostly listen rock,metal nd some hindi]. SO dun knows bout mallu sites.
but u can get the job done using mp3 to ringtone coverters for multiknot poly ringtones.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

^OK. 

well,I heard something from a SE dealer.that K810i which came during last year (Nov/Dec) got better body finish and quality .he said something about the quality of display screen which I dont get ,Is this a *FUD*?

mine is march2008     I would have got the older one if stocks where there


----------



## krates (Jun 5, 2008)

are yaar chinta not

sending u a pm wait


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

which memory cards K810i supports? I know M2 .but there are this pro ,duo and I read memory stick adapter  anybody knows more? can I get a pro or duo on K810i?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2008)

no pro nd duos are larger cards nd fits only in K750, W800/810/700 etc. They have better transfer rates nd much cheaper.

M2 is bout 1/4 the size of pro duo. And only pro nd duos are supported in memory card readers. SO ull need to put the M2 in mem stick pro/duo/pro duo adapter to use with readers or phones that support pro duos only.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

hmm... sandisk 2GB M2 is around 1000 rupees?

also ,I want to know more about M2 adapter?can I use pro or duo in K810i using this adapter? it supports M2 only though.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2008)

no u cannot use pro or duo caz they are larger cards...
u can use the adapter to make ur M2 a duo or pro compatible. 
Pro duo is much cheaper...2 GB for some 500 bucks only.
SE moved to M2 to make the phones more compact.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

hmm..now got a 1GB M2 .but I have to get 2GB soon  I think K810i supports upto 8GB 

ps:anybody wants a 128MB M2 ?PM me for the price


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 6, 2008)

*blog.se-nse.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/sony-ericsson-invite-june-17.jpg

neone interested??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 9, 2008)

6 SE phones to be announced on the 17th...

that includes the 8 mp shooter...ready to kick some a$$ now..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

> Complimentary transportaion from and to the venue can be arranged.





Chennai???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2008)

*C912*

*• Cybershot-slider
• 8 Megapixel with AF and optical zoom
• Xenon-Flash / Photo-Flash combo
• 2,4" QVGA-Display
• HSDPA
• HSUPA
• A-GPS
• WLAN
• TV/Out (VGA@30fps)
• Bluetooth 2.1
• A300 / A3 platform
*


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ C912 needs to have a damn high quality camera so that Nokia can't match up....It looks pretty complete with all the features.

Offtopic: I'm stuck up in a place in Meghalaya (near the Bangladesh border) where Dial-up doesn't even connect @ 33kbps....


----------



## girish.g (Jun 10, 2008)

nokia hasn't even announced any 8mp phones. let's see in n85 comes to production.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2008)

*www.engadgetmobile.com/2008/06/09/nokia-n85-in-the-wild/

N85..if it is the n85 then LOL at Nokia..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2008)

Is there any code to enable emergency battery power in SE phones?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2008)

No code as such. The IR ports blinks when battery is low signaling danger.
Few SE phones die permanently at that stage especially the w580i.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2008)

battery lasts for only 3 days    on my K810i .with bluetooth enabled ,finished


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2008)

Xperia X1 looks breathtakingly breathtaking 

*www.boygeniusreport.com/gallery/handsets/sony-ericsson-xperia-x1-hands-on/?page=1

Hands on images


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 17, 2008)

Shiho looks ugly.

*www.se-community.com/album.php?album_id=636


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Shiho looks ugly.
> 
> *www.se-community.com/album.php?album_id=636


Well it is looking ugly in that white colour....

Have a look at black C905: *blog.se-nse.net/2008/06/10/revealing-c905-aka-shiho/

*blog.se-nse.net/2008/06/11/sony-ericsson-c905-questions-answers/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90496


check this out guys..smoking hot..


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well it is looking ugly in that white colour....
> 
> Have a look at black C905: *blog.se-nse.net/2008/06/10/revealing-c905-aka-shiho/
> 
> *blog.se-nse.net/2008/06/11/sony-ericsson-c905-questions-answers/



Colour doesn't matter,i don't like the design at all.It looks better here.

*www.planete-nokia.com/phpBB2/index.php?showtopic=53282


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2008)

*Sony Ericsson 'Alicia' is another Walkman clamshell*

*www.phonearena.com/htmls/Sony-Ericsson-Alicia-is-another-Walkman-clamshell-article-a_2886.html

Its pretty much like the W980....Do watch the video...


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 17, 2008)

Only 3.5mm jack is missing.

WTH!

QVGA video(30fps) recording for 8mp cam, retards. Wake up SE,it 2008.

*developer.sonyericsson.com/getDocument.do?docId=100360


----------



## girish.g (Jun 17, 2008)

wtf cameraphone without good video and music phone with 3.5 mm jack


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2008)

The video is dissapointing....but hopefully before the release they will add VGA recording to it...its upto SE now...

and dude..plzzz...3.5 mm jack??are you serious??

8.1 mp,DLNA,motion gaming,wifi,gps..what more do you want??let any phone in this damn wide world match that..we will see..and dont forget the XPERIA..the BAAP..


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 17, 2008)

pure SE fan


----------



## krates (Jun 17, 2008)

^^^ except the cam N95 has that all

and xpheria only features a 3 mega pixel cam (that i would not have imagined in my wildest dreams)

nokia 8 MP is going to be released this year

something like this

*www.unwiredview.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/nokia-nseries-8-megapixel-imaging-slider.jpg


----------



## girish.g (Jun 17, 2008)

if se adds vga recording c905 will be the papa of all phones


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL..there will be no NOKIA 8 MP PHONES this year...

*www.mobile-review.com/articles/2008/supernova-en.shtml

btw..the low end phones j133 and the k333 has 3.5mm jacks..well..SE is now incorporating 3.5 mm jacks in 3k phones..good going SE...


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 17, 2008)

Video 1


Video 2


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 18, 2008)

I added sample pics of the C905 in the official announcement thread..check them out..brilliant for a prototype..


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 18, 2008)

*More C905 photos and sample shots.*

Stunning photos by C905

*se4m.up4arb.com/uploads/cdca479556.jpg
*se4m.up4arb.com/uploads/194adf19b4.jpg
*se4m.up4arb.com/uploads/87f1f6ee0d.jpg

Another C905 video


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 17, 2008)

Countdown for the next Walkman announcement.

*www.sonyericsson.com/reveals/


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ Lets hope it turns out to be a kicka$$ fone......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 19, 2008)

W980 unboxing pics.

*www.eprice.com.tw/mobile/news/?news_id=7505

Ultra Hot!!!


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ English translation: *translate.google.com/translate?u=*...ws/?news_id=7505&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=zh-CN&tl=en


----------



## praka123 (Jul 19, 2008)

which of those new SE's got touch screen support?


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> which of those new SE's got touch screen support?


G700, G900......[They're with Symbian UIQ].........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2008)

Next SE announcement on 10th August. Expected 8 mp  smartphone and 16 gb full touch phone.

btw, have a look at this.

Pics by C905

*www.flickr.com/photos/andershansen/tags/ericsson/

btw, C905 has a ccd sensor.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks great, but we havent had a new announcement about SEX for quite some time... how come it has a 3.2MP cam while 8MP cams get to be on other phones?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 29, 2008)

Walkman Phones Won't Save Sony Ericsson, Says Analyst


*www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/art...nes_wont_save_sony_ericsson_says_analyst.html

*www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/index.cfm?newsid=13800&


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Cybershot, XPERIA, G, Z ,F,etc etc will save  SE..


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 29, 2008)

They need to release them as early as possible.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, what I feel is that SE must also try to get some very low-end handsets for emerging markets like India. This is what LG has done to achieve success.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Yea, SE has teamed up with Sagem to release low end handsets. SE are also contemplating on buying out Spice. So that should do the trick.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been looking for W700i housing for a long time. Is that not available?
What if i try to use W800i housing for my W700i one.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

try it if it fits


----------

